# Most graphics intensive PC games for year 2012



## pravin_pran (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

As my earlier post suggests, i am thinking of buying new card. But my question is which games are going to release in 2012 which will really tax our beloved platform ( not because of bad port but because they are real graphics powerhouse) Last game we had was Battlefield 3 which has really stressed our graphics card and made us upgrade our pc.
I dont see any games in near future. Can you please name the games if you know any. (pl dont say ki graphics is just a small part of game and gameplay is evrything blah blah blah)
This thread will also help our computer upgrading decision.
I will update the list below as i get game names from you guys.
1)GTA V (hope to release at the end of 2012)
2)Metro: Last Light ( ya waiting for this game, first one was awsome)


----------



## koolent (Mar 6, 2012)

What about *GTA V* ? I think its a graphics demanding game coming up.. But not in near future Expected to come in end 2012..


----------



## anmol4all (Mar 6, 2012)

king arthur 2 is the most demanding game ever, but i dont know how it looks  
check this AMD Radeon HD 7870 & Radeon HD 7850 Review > Benchmarks: King Arthur II, Metro 2033 - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

Metro: Last Light
GTA V


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 6, 2012)

dude, far cry 3 i think, may be the graphics hungry game, but one game is coming this year for which i am sure you'll have to be ready for upgrade, is TOMB RAIDER, will kill your graphics card while running, rest, i am gonna try mass effect 3 as soon as i get it, playing alan wake which is not much a graphic hungry game but yes it has got awesome graphics...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 6, 2012)

Doom 4


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody here have seen any screenshots of GTA V? Link please.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Anybody here have seen any screenshots of GTA V? Link please.



There was a trailer released. So its better than a screenie I guess 
[YOUTUBE]QkkoHAzjnUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macho84 (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe crysis 3 would be of graphics demanding.

I dont see any graphics demanding games currently lineup. May be few which requires min spec like

Native Direct X 11.0/11.1
Memory 1GB+

For a smoother operation and best frame rate the gpu models will be tested and listed on the games specific.

All the current games might be expecting a 1gb vram and 4-6gb with i3/i5/i7 based processor for better performance.

I would suggest you to get a 7900 Series if you have enough money to handle the cost.

Go for best model. Even if you are not a hardcore gamer going sli/cross fire is not advised unless you have a decent card and wanted to push the frames a little bit and continue enjoying for some more time.

I would strongly suggest a 3gb 7950/7970 if you have enough budget to play arround with. Or wait for the 7850/7890 Models to show up in the dealers.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2012)

Create a thread in Chit-Chat section and decide which game is the most demanding over there. If you need suggestion for Graphics card then create a new thread specifying your current cinfig and your requirements.

Closing this one.


----------

